# Téléchargement des fichiers



## Iguana7 (3 Mai 2018)

Bien le bonjour,

Débutant sur Mac, j'ai un peu de mal à m'y retrouver avec iCloud, iCloud drive ....
Lorsque je prends une photo, elle apparait donc sur tous mes Devices. Néanmoins, quelle est utilité de les mettre sur iCloud drive ?
Lorsque je mets des photos sur iCloud drive et que je les dl sur mon mac, où sont t'elles stockées ? Vont elles dans l'application Photos ? 

Merci pour vos éclairages =)


----------



## guytoon48 (3 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201317

Attention, l'espace disponible sur iCloud drive est limité à 5 Go (même creuset que photothèque Photos)
2 choix donc -Opter pour un espace plus confortable dans iCloud et donc toutes les photos prises iront sur iCloud
                      -ou les mettre sur iCloud Drive (l'option espace + grand toujours nécessaire pour des poids respectables)
Dans cette capture d'écran, tu peux voir dans l'ordre : l'espace occupé par mes photos (photothèque iCloud activée)
les sauvegardes de mes iDevices
Autres documents représente les éléments mis dans iCloud Drive
Mes courriels et enfin iMessages
Ceci pour une option iCloud de 50 Go... mais la photothèque va vite grandir


----------

